# Cooking Techniques



## Benjamin (Mar 7, 2010)

I am currently learning how to make sauces and cook good food. Not crap. I was wandering anybody could help me get started? I heard that there were the Five Mother Sauces. I need help getting started. I currently have all of the oils and things that you need to build a basic pantry. Were do I get started? I have countless recipe books and stuff like that. I know that there are basics that if I knew would help me create my own recipes instead of using other people's recipes. Do you know of any techniques that I need to know? Please send anything my way. It can be web addresses, movies, magazines, whatever you think will help. Thank you. My email addresses is benjaminharris24@yahoo.com I am also listed under Facebook as Benjamin Harris

Benjamin


----------

